# Battery chargers for Racers?



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

Is there any reason that manufactures do not produce chargers for racers? The only charger i know of that is intended for racers is the Competition Electronics Turbo 35. There is some good chargers out but they don't have the functions like the Turbo 35. It would be nice to see new chargers that have adjustable voltage cut off. Internal resistance display, high amp discharge and charge. If there are any i don't know of point me in the right direction.


----------



## theycallme_cee (Oct 29, 2006)

*Revolectrix*

www.revolectrix.com These are very high end chargers. I am a rc drag racer primarily where voltage and IR are extremely important. These chargers do not false peak and offer a wealth of information to analyze your packs.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Thunder Power 610A


----------



## crazydave76 (Nov 21, 2010)

LRP Pulsar.


----------



## TOM MAR (Jul 24, 2008)

crazydave76 said:


> LRP Pulsar.


Pulsar 3 & pulsar touch :thumbsup:


----------

